# Terminator tires??



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

A buddy of mine just bought some 32" teeminators for his wifes razor. Has anyone seen these BAD §§§ tires. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think they only are for crush lock wheels? I have not had the opportunity to look at these or do any research, so forgive me. I howevere have seen a pic of them. On my next bike, if smaller tire sizes are avaliable, I would like to get some of these meats for it. I dont think I want to try to sling 32" around with the way I ride.....drive it like you stole it!!!! Just kidding


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes....Bruce Cline races with them on his 1040 Renegade. They are very heavy...but what most need for that power. They 29.5x14's is what I am interested in.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

no there for rims or crushlok's and the new terminator's should be out by now that weight the same as 32 back's


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Here is another thread we had going about these tires. There are pics of them mounted on rims and some on crushlocks they make just for their tires.. 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=104743#post104743


----------

